
US companies warn tax avoidance crackdown will hit earnings - nichodges
https://next.ft.com/content/b6f04f72-f12c-11e5-aff5-19b4e253664a?myftTopics=NzM2ZjRiMmUtZTk2Yi00NWUxLWJmOTEtM2M0OTJmYzcwODAw-T04%3D,M2VlZWQwZDYtYjVhYS00NDE0LWJiMDEtMDcxYTY3ZDZjODdj-T04%3D,NTM%3D-U2VjdGlvbnM%3D#myft:my-news:page
======
DrScump
Paywalled. If you don't subscribe, use "web" link.

